# Emersed Staurogyne.



## spyder

As I had some small trimmings over from the brutal hacking, I decided to try growing this emersed. I put and inch or so of OK soil into an empty ice cream tub, dropped in trimmings, most are just resting on the substrate they are so short.

15-4-2012





Well I thought my parents who were tank sitting, cat sitting and African grey sitting would of let them dry out but they must of kept up with the daily misting. Came back to this after our 10 day break.

27-5-2012




18-6-2012




28-6-2012 - Trimmed




I'm really liking the broader emersed form and now wondering what to do with the plants. I have 20cm and a 30cm P@H cube to hand so may look at an emersed Iwagumi with some DHG and HC along with the Staurogyne.


----------



## logi-cat

Looks amazing, did u Use a lid? Where was it placed ( window sill)?


----------



## spyder

Yes, sorry missed some info out. The lid was sitting loosely on top. Kitchen windowsill, (east facing), so it gets early morning direct sun till about midday. The more I look at it the more I want a cube half full of it.


----------



## Ady34

youre the staurogyne kid! in water, out of water you just grow it   
Emersed iwagumi sounds great


----------



## Westyggx

Looks so fresh mate I've tried this emersed many times and failed hard.


----------



## wazuck

Looks good. I was thinking about using this plant in a scape so I may buy one and keep it you are right now. Untill I'm ready to plant it.


Keen to go green


----------



## spyder

Ady34 said:
			
		

> youre the staurogyne kid! in water, out of water you just grow it
> Emersed iwagumi sounds great



Cheers, I find it behaves for me,   

Still thinking whether to do Iwagumi in 20 or 30cm cube. Mrs says 20 so I guess we'll leave it at that.   



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Looks so fresh mate I've tried this emersed many times and failed hard.



Thanks. How did yours fail? You should try again, I'll send you some snippets when I next trim the tank.   



			
				wazuck said:
			
		

> Looks good. I was thinking about using this plant in a scape so I may buy one and keep it you are right now. Untill I'm ready to plant it.
> 
> 
> Keen to go green



That or get some trimmings, plant it up this way. You may get some transitional melt when you submerge it though.

I'm trying some more emersed trimmings in a cheap 24 cell propagator from Wilko's. I got some DHG, little hydro, tropica 53b, a crypt wendetii green and some small vesuvius. They only went in a few days ago. Will try and get a starter snap of those soon. I used a little compost'y mix for those. I'm hoping the DHG goes well for a good start in my emersed cube.


----------



## Westyggx

It failed because this week with the hot sun it baked them all


----------



## spyder

South facing windowsill, or they just dried out? We've got a south facing conservatory but it was just way too hot. It killed of some emersed Bacopa last September. The kitchen stays cool and only has morning sun.

I've never had the lid sealed on them, just resting on top. I think in a week or two they will be pushing the lid off.


----------



## Antipofish

Congrats on that growth !  Not wanting to put any kind of damper on things, but I wanna ask about the second pic.  It looks like holes in some of the leaves, and I had that in some of my immersed Stauro. What causes this ?


----------



## Westyggx

That's water splashes Chris not holes


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Westyggx said:
			
		

> That's water splashes Chris not holes


----------



## Antipofish

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's water splashes Chris not holes
Click to expand...

     my bad.  can i blame the holes in mine on that then ?  
Actually I reckon my issue was fert related as since going EI I have not seen the problem


----------



## spyder

Yes just water droplets. No holes.

If co2 is unlimited it should be fert related. I've not ferted them yet, just tank water from EI tank to start off and sprayed with tap water daily.

Will be visiting a LFS which has some rock like mini landscape so will keep em peeled for some pieces.


----------



## spyder

Still going with this. I've left the lid off over the past 2 weeks, still give it a spray every day when passing. I was considering plating into my new project but will leave it going in here. Will trim it back soon.





The other bit's I started have shown some signs of progression. A vesuvius has put out 2 new leaves.


----------



## Antipofish

Proper little Percy Thrower   Cant get over how good that stauro is looking.  How long has it taken to grow to that stage ?


----------



## spyder

Hmm, 1st big Stauro trim was April 9th, I think I started this about a week later. Say about 10 weeks. 

I got a couple of small brown patches on a couple of leaves. Not sure if it's lack of humidity, heat scorch of fert related but it's minor.

It seems to have slowed down so I think a ferting is in order. Nothing like a little trim to get those side shoots growing. I probably trim it the weekend and find something to plant the trimmings in. Thank goodness for garages. 

Updated 1st post with new pic so they can be seen together.


----------



## Westyggx

I so want to try this... looks lush mate.


----------



## Antipofish

Westyggx said:
			
		

> I so want to try this... looks lush mate.



What do you guys think about growing in a greenhouse ?  Too hot and dry ?


----------



## spyder

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so want to try this... looks lush mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about growing in a greenhouse ?  Too hot and dry ?
Click to expand...


Should be good for humidity. A simple icecream tub is good enough. I can see my collection is going to start  growing. I hate to throw trimmings away.


----------



## Westyggx

I need trimmings


----------



## spyder

I can send you some if you would like to cover postage? They are not very long but ideal to start emersed.


----------



## Westyggx

That would be great, pm me your details and ill send now.


----------



## spyder

Gave this a mid week haircut. Sent most out to a member.

I've realised there must have been some snail eggs in the original trimmings as after the trimming I found a few snails and plenty of snail mess. All ferts right?   

Quick snap, hopefully in 6-8 weeks it will be full again.






Instead of starting another thread, I have a couple of emersed side projects running that I will post up in here. This one is the other halves kitchen window sill bowl. All her own work, I did prep the plants tho.   I think the little rock can be replaced with a plant later on. 

HC & Staurogyne.









I haven't snapped the other one yet but it's just a shallow glass dish, Oliver Knott, left over bits of HC and clingfilm.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Stauro arrived today mate, all travelled well, looking lovely and is now planted up in my emersed tank.
Thanks a lot mate


----------



## spyder

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Stauro arrived today mate, all travelled well, looking lovely and is now planted up in my emersed tank.
> Thanks a lot mate



Great. Hope it behaves for you. Can't wait to see a pic or three of your emersed project.


----------



## sarahtermite

The bowl looks great    But I don't think you should replace the stone with a plant - once the Stauro's grown, just put a bigger stone in!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

spyder said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stauro arrived today mate, all travelled well, looking lovely and is now planted up in my emersed tank.
> Thanks a lot mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Hope it behaves for you. Can't wait to see a pic or three of your emersed project.
Click to expand...


its coming mate, just some invitros to arrive from freshwatershrimp then decide on a couple of background stems.... 1 red 1 green... not at a loss for ideas atm.


----------



## Brian Murphy

Any updates on this and what is the growth rate over the winter months?


----------

